

Windows 8 adoption reportedly growing more slowly than Windows 7 - B-Con
http://bgr.com/2012/11/30/windows-8-usage/

======
B-Con
Not really surprising, considering that Windows 8 is not a desktop-oriented
OS. Existing non-touchscreen desktops and laptops have little motivation to
upgrade. Windows 7 was a new generation OS that was friendlier than the
previous attempt (Vista).

